# Your best method post videos on instagram from your PC?



## Niah2 (Jan 10, 2022)

Hello everyone,

Not really sure if this topic belongs here but here it goes.
I used to use tube2gram.com which would convert my short vid from YT, send it to my e-mail and from there I would use my phone to upload it to instagram.
However tube2gram doesn't work for me anymore, it just hangs when I tell him to convert something, I have even tried videos it has converted in the past and still doesn't work.

Does anyone know another method?

Thank you


----------



## BenG (Jan 10, 2022)

I think you can post videos to IG directly from your desktop with CreatorStudio.


----------



## Serge Pavkin (Jan 10, 2022)

You can upload video to Instagram desktop. This feature has been added recently. Or do you mean something else?


----------



## Niah2 (Jan 10, 2022)

Serge Pavkin said:


> You can upload video to Instagram desktop. This feature has been added recently. Or do you mean something else?


Wow, was completely unware of this. Thank you !


----------



## Niah2 (Jan 10, 2022)

Ok so I have installed it and it works but unfortunately I have two accounts under the same login. so everytime I try to switch to the second account just doesn't appear. Apparently this is a known issue in the desktop version and there is no solution...


----------



## Tralen (Jan 10, 2022)

Can't you transfer the video to your phone and upload there?


----------



## Niah2 (Jan 10, 2022)

Tralen said:


> Can't you transfer the video to your phone and upload there?


The last time I did that the preview got all stretched but it did work.


----------



## Tralen (Jan 10, 2022)

Niah2 said:


> The last time I did that the preview got all stretched but it did work.


Sometimes re-encoding the video in the phone may solve the issues. There is a free app called Youcut that I use for that.


----------



## Niah2 (Jan 10, 2022)

Tralen said:


> Sometimes re-encoding the video in the phone may solve the issues. There is a free app called Youcut that I use for that.


Cool thanks !


----------

